# Joining the Army right after high school



## Halohockey36 (28 Jun 2015)

Hey guys, I will be going into grade 10 in September and for the last 4ish months have seriously been considering joining the army once I finish high school.  Here is the  thing, my mom really wants me to go to college after I finish high school and then join the army but that really doesn't appeal to me. I want to join the army, become an infantry soldier right after high school.  My moms argument is that because the CF pays for college/university I should take it because it is being handed to me but even though that is the case I really don't want to because I am very dedicated to the thought of joining the army, I am also very determined to get in shape for it before BMQ.  I have told her that i don't want to go to college but she just wont have it because "what if I don't like the army and leave when I'm like 28 then I wont have college and a degree to get a job"  Personally I think I will stay in the army for many many years.  I know some of you are gonna say that I still have 3 years to make up my mind and think about it but I really don't think I will.  What do you think, should I really be going to college before joining? Or what should I say to her to convince her that joining right out of high school and not going to college is ok?  Thanks.


----------



## mariomike (28 Jun 2015)

Storteboom said:
			
		

> Or what should I say to her to convince her that joining right out of high school and not going to college is ok?



It's up to her if you need Parental Consent. Up to you if you don't.

Have you read this?

How to get family on board
https://army.ca/forums/threads/13678.0;nowap
18 pages.


----------



## jaysfan17 (28 Jun 2015)

You should probably do a little more research about the CF and the trades they offer, seeing as you're about to start grade 10. A lot can change in 2-3 years, so maybe you won't want to do it in the future. Have you thought about going to RMC? You can study for a degree and be in the military. 

Also look at Support Trades: It may help you in the civilian life if you don't end up liking the military. 

Good Luck.


----------



## Halohockey36 (28 Jun 2015)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Have you read this?
> 
> How to get family on board
> https://army.ca/forums/threads/13678.0;nowap
> 18 pages.



I have not, will definitely read through it though, thanks!


----------



## Halohockey36 (28 Jun 2015)

luttrellfan said:
			
		

> You should probably do a little more research about the CF and the trades they offer, seeing as you're about to start grade 10. A lot can change in 2-3 years, so maybe you won't want to do it in the future. Have you thought about going to RMC? You can study for a degree and be in the military.
> 
> Also look at Support Trades: It may help you in the civilian life if you don't end up liking the military.
> 
> Good Luck.



I will definitely do some more research, I think that I really want to work like in the field so like Armored, Artillery, or Infantry Soldier but I will look at other jobs available.  And I understand where your coming from with that I still got 2-3 years and your right, my mind could definitely change, this is just the first career path I have ever really been really interested in and researched.  As far as RMC, i have briefly thought about it and will for sure consider it some more.

A family friend whose husband is in the US Navy (I know its not Canadian and its very different) recommended that I actually go and talk to a recruiter so I am gonna go do that sometime in the next little while.

Thanks


----------



## RCDtpr (28 Jun 2015)

I worked with MANY guys who joined the military and fully planned to make a career out of it.....only like 2 are still around.  While it's great you have a career in mind, be advised that the military is not something you can say you'll enjoy for 30 years until you've tried it.  Movies, recruiting videos, YouTube videos only show cool stuff......the reality is most time in the field etc is boring as all hell.

Perhaps you do join and decide you love every waking moment in the military and can't see yourself ever doing anything else.  Then one day you goto work and blow your back, knee etc. and here comes your medical release.  This is a very real reality in the combat arms.....then what? You have no education to fall back on.

Perhaps you join, love every waking minute, and go through an entire career with no injuries.  One day your goal is the be an RSM but for whatever reason everyone in your rank category has some post secondary and therefore instead of retiring a chief warrant officer, you retire a master warrant officer. (Still something to be very proud of)

What I'm getting at with all this is regardless of the scenario of your career....post secondary education isn't going to ever hurt it.  The army will still be there 6 years from now when you'd be finishing a bachelors degree.  Getting an education later in life is incredibly difficult and you could end up kicking yourself for not having it.  Conversely I've never met anyone who said to themselves "my education really screwed up my military career."


----------



## Halohockey36 (28 Jun 2015)

ExRCDcpl said:
			
		

> I worked with MANY guys who joined the military and fully planned to make a career out of it.....only like 2 are still around.  While it's great you have a career in mind, be advised that the military is not something you can say you'll enjoy for 30 years until you've tried it.  Movies, recruiting videos, YouTube videos only show cool stuff......the reality is most time in the field etc is boring as all hell.



I see where you are coming from and I never thought about that, your reply was very helpful.  Thank you.


----------



## DBodach (13 Jul 2015)

You can also do a Co-op (I currently am in the process for Jan 2016), since you are going into grade 10 you'll have to choose your classes around Feb/Jan, If you're still interested in the Army be sure to look at the co-op and ask the co-op coordinator, you'd get 4 credits and be in the Army already which will give you a chance at paid education so you can still go to Uni/College after high school. (your school may not offer it)

I am by no means an expert at all on this but the best would to be talking to a recruiter.


----------



## dimsum (13 Jul 2015)

ExRCDcpl said:
			
		

> Getting an education later in life is incredibly difficult and you could end up kicking yourself for not having it.  *Conversely I've never met anyone who said to themselves "my education really screwed up my military career."
> *



 :goodpost:


----------



## Matthew Li (2 Oct 2015)

Try to get into RMC for post-secondary education. It's a win-win situation considering you'll be getting both a degree and job in the military upon graduation.


----------



## stealthylizard (2 Oct 2015)

Echoing what everyone is saying about getting an education while you are young.  Do it while your high school learning is still fresh.  I am taking grade 11 math in college as a 37 year old, and my brain doesn't remember taking 75% of this stuff.


----------



## sidemount (2 Oct 2015)

stealthylizard said:
			
		

> Echoing what everyone is saying about getting an education while you are young.  Do it while your high school learning is still fresh.  I am taking grade 11 math in college as a 37 year old, and my brain doesn't remember taking 75% of this stuff.


Agreed. Im 31 years old back at university trying to get caught up after being out of school for over 12 years. Its tough and is more stressful than all my time in uniform.
Wish I had not of dropped out my first year of university 12 years ago. The army is still the place for me, but I would of had a degree under my belt instead of nothing.

Just food for thought....yeah you wanna make it a career but what happens when you are 4 years in the infantry then get hurt and get released....whats your fall back plan?


----------

